# Burton Wheelie Case (156 vs 166)



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

TooNice said:


> Oddly enough I can currently get the Wheelie case cheaper than the wheelie gig bag and the Dakine low roller here in Japan.
> 
> I currently have a 156cm wheelie gig bag and though I can just about fit my current stuff in it, it is very tight (in large part because of the body armour taking space) and sometime wish I'd gone 166cm or the extra pace (I am planning to get avy gear in the near future).
> 
> The only thing is that my longest board is 152cm (longest I will consider is 156cm), so I am wondering if oversizing by the bag this much might cause some problem.


Are you absolutely adamant you won't get a longer board? Regardless, oversizing isn't an issue if you have clothes to help pad.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

do you need it?

having such small boards, i'm guessing you're smaller in stature - do you intend to lug something that's 1.7m long and 25kg heavy [cumbersome], up flights of stairs, through air ports etc?

i realised this when i was in japan a couple of years ago. go to yodobashi / bic camera, get a massive wheeled duffel or 4 wheeler suitcase for like $80, pack all your heavy shit in that, have JUST your boards in your board bag, and enjoy not having to lift anything heavy with a huge footprint.

you will thank me 

[i was considering a wheelie locker a while ago, but when the guy at the store was touting the USPs of the bag, it actually worked against him: "you could pack 40kg worth of gear into this bag". 40kg in a small-footprint [2sqft] suitcase with 4 wheels, or 40kg in something that's 1.7m long?]


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> do you need it?
> 
> having such small boards, i'm guessing you're smaller in stature - do you intend to lug something that's 1.7m long and 25kg heavy [cumbersome], up flights of stairs, through air ports etc?
> 
> ...


Don't know if I agree with this. I don't know who is packing 40kg into a board bag with current weight limits. At most, the board bag will be 50 lbs. And it's almost always an issue of space, not weight. Moreover, if you pack with the heavier items near the wheel, it will not feel as heavy. With a larger board bag, you can get away with a carry on bag with all your clothes. It's only a matter of 10cm which is not that much larger.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

I think that the longest board I would ride is 156cm. Though my next board will be either 150cm/153cm.

But yeah, I am short, I have the strength but bulkier objects can be awkward at time due to arm length.

The thing though is that after I put two boards, one set of bindings, pair of boots, helmet, upper and lower body armour, one jacket and one pants and a couple of soft stuff (gloves/socks), my 156 wheelie gig bag is pretty stuffed. I think that the wheelie case is a bit thicker so i might be able to squeeze more into it, but not sure how much more..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get the longer one...ya know you'd be bring back abunch of swag...like beanies, truckers, scarves and such...lol


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

We take 3 boards each (wrapped in there own space sacks with one set of EST bindings and boots with still room inside in a 156 and a 166 wheelie gig. This puts them close to the 23kg weight limit for the airline we use. Have a wheelie Locker and in the past filled it up heaps to 36kg but weight limits no mean we don't use it anymore. Use the boot bags though.


----------

